

Ask HN:  Is it fair that someone decide to follow your  post and vote it down? - 10smom

All for making a comment?  Or just because they could?  What would you like me to do?  Remove all the news I posted?  Give a newbie a break.
======
brk
Good advice for any "newbie" is to stil back and pay lots of attention first.
Get a feel for the norms of the site, and also for the sometimes non-obvious
taboos as well.

One tip: most people like HN because it can be a good source of non-mainstream
tech news and info. While some of the stuff coming out of CES is interesting,
the "Consumer" aspect of CES also means that it's covered end-to-end by dozens
of tech journals. CES news is almost inescapable, and so probably not the
optimal sort of thing to post to HN.

Second tip: posts whining about your karma hits or inability to grasp the flow
of HN also do not yield you a lot of love.

~~~
10smom
Second tip: posts whining about your karma hits or inability to grasp the flow
of HN also do not yield you a lot of love.

but post and threads publicly flaming someone for making newbies mistakes does
give you a lot of karma love I see.

------
michael_dorfman
_Give a newbie a break_

As a newbie, you can give yourself a break, but lurking quietly for a little
while, and watching how things work. It should be pretty obvious, fairly
quickly, what kind of behavior is frowned upon, and what is appreciated.

Hint: bulk-posting and complaining about karma/downvotes are generally frowned
upon.

------
melling
You've made over 20 posts in one day. pg might need to bring back average
karma. This is not the kind of site where you want to games the system for
karma. It definitely goes against the spirit of HN.

~~~
slater
Well said.

10s: I flagged your posts. Which isn't really too helpful, either, but I doubt
this is a place that condones posting dozens of links in one go. Especially
when they're old (Top Start-ups to watch in 2010, etc.)

------
brudgers
_Usually:_ Downvoting is fair. It provides feedback about how the community
views the quality of your posts. Posts about posting and karma in the middle
of other threads are generally viewed as non-contributing.

 _Occasionally:_ People will downvote because they disagree with you, however
the community often corrects this...people will upvote comments which they
think are too low.

 _Always:_ The nature of Karma is to be inevitable, so there no point in
worrying about it, even if you do.

~~~
10smom
>Usually:. Posts about posting and karma in the middle of other threads are
generally viewed as non-contributing.

If that is the case then why did the person who created a thread flaming me
and complaining about posts, benefit from probably 100 karma pts today?

